# O sacou



## SerinusCanaria3075

Se puede traducir la frase "lo sacó del jardín" como:
>o sacou do jardim?
 O es más común decir "o lançou fora do jardim"?


----------



## Outsider

«Sacar» se suele traducir como «tirar». ¿Cuál es el contexto?


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

Cuando Dios sacó/echó a Adán del paraíso.
En la versión portugués aparece solo como "Deus lançou  ao Adão fora do paraíso" por el cual me pregunto si el verbo _sacar_ puede reemplazar a _lançar_.



> «Sacar» se suele traducir como «tirar».


Entonces el tirar portugués no es igual al español, que significa _lanzar _o _echar_, o es como el _tirare_ italiano que es jalar?


----------



## Outsider

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> Cuando Dios sacó/echó a Adán del paraíso.
> En la versión portugués aparece solo como "Deus lançou  ao Adão fora do paraíso" por el cual me pregunto si el verbo _sacar_ puede reemplazar a _lançar_.


Esa traducción portuguesa me suena muy rara... Yo diría «Quando Deus expulsou Adão do paraíso».



SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> Entonces el tirar portugués no es igual al español, que significa _lanzar _o _echar_, o es como el _tirare_ italiano que es jalar?


El «tirar» español creo que es generalmente «atirar» en portugués. Le añadimos una "a" por broma. 
Sin embargo, «atirar» no sirve en este contexto.


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

> El «tirar» español creo que es generalmente «atirar» en portugués.


Sí, creo lo mismo. 
En Mexico "tirar" es unicamente usado para decir cosas como "tirar la basura" o en sentido de que algo se cayó:
"Yo tiré el vaso"


> Yo diría «Quando Deus expulsou Adão do paraíso».


Sí, depende de la versión, también la vi de esta manera en español.


----------



## Tomby

Verifiquei duas Bíblias, a espanhola usa os verbos "_arrojar_" e "_expulsar_" e a portuguesa só usa o verbo "expulsar". Depende da tradução.

Resumo:
Tirar (PT) = _sacar_ (ES): Tirar dinheiro de um caixa automático
Atirar (PT) = _tirar_, _lanzar_, _echar_, _arrojar_,... (ES): Atirar um seixo
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Mangato

Pode-se dizer "Quando Deus _*botou* ao Adão fora*..."*_

(asím sería en Galego mas  tenho dúvidas ..._* )*_


----------



## Outsider

Em Portugal, não é normal usar o verbo "botar". No Brasil, usa-se bastante, mas acho que é coloquial. Não esperaria lê-lo numa Bíblia...

Também não é habitual usar o artigo definido com nomes de personagens bíblicas.


----------



## Mangato

Obrigado Outsider


Outsider said:


> Em Portugal, não é normal usar o verbo "botar". No Brasil, usa-se bastante, mas acho que é coloquial. Não esperaria lê-lo numa Bíblia...
> 
> Também não é habitual usar o artigo definido com nomes de personagens bíblicas.


 ​


----------



## klisito

Não usamos botar fora nesse contexto (expulsão). Mas no sentido livrar-se de coisas inúteis ou sem uso. Botar fora o lixo, móveis velhos.


----------



## Mangato

Obrigado Klisito.

Mais uma
Bota-o fora!  berram  Padre e fregueses na romaria do Corpinho a os supostos possuidos.  (isto é en Galicia)

Isso é não muito longe de onde eu moro. Surrealista né?  Mas certo


Boa tarde a todos



klisito said:


> Não usamos botar fora nesse contexto (expulsão). Mas no sentido livrar-se de coisas inúteis ou sem uso. Botar fora o lixo, móveis velhos.


 ​


----------



## Alandria

Outsider said:


> Em Portugal, não é normal usar o verbo "botar". No Brasil, usa-se bastante, mas acho que é coloquial. Não esperaria lê-lo numa Bíblia...
> 
> Também não é habitual usar o artigo definido com nomes de personagens bíblicas.


 
Tenho um amigo do Porto que me diz que se usa bastante por lá.


----------



## Outsider

Ah, lá no norte talvez sim.


----------

